# why does whey go bad?



## Blackbird (Nov 10, 2004)

Why can't you mix whey shakes in the a.m. and drink them for lunch?  I've heard that you have to drink them right away


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 10, 2004)

i don't think they'll go bad......especially only after a few hours...where did you hear this?? i know they say not to do that w/ creatine though....few hours wont hurt though...there is already whey in milk anyways.....as long as its refridgerated, nothing to worry about


----------



## heavy (Nov 10, 2004)

They do go bad...but I dont know why.


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 10, 2004)

im pretty sure they go bad too and i have proof from this morning.  i had my 3rd drink in the fridge last night and forgot to take it, and in the craziness this morning i drank it and it did take kinda rank.


----------

